# Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x5



## alexandra (26 Nov. 2008)




----------



## Frieda (26 Nov. 2008)

...für Ihr Alter ein Traum und so hängend find ich die net. Da schauen andere in dem Alter wesentlich schlechter aus. DANKE für die Pics.


----------



## don coyote (26 Nov. 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass sie sich recht gut gehalten hat...
:thx:


----------



## licka666 (27 Nov. 2008)

besten dank für die netten bilder


----------



## tackiness (27 Nov. 2008)

danke dür desiree, für Ihr alter doch noch ganz passabel


----------



## klaubi (27 Nov. 2008)

Danke für das Post!


----------



## armin (27 Nov. 2008)

über die Schulter damit..dann passts


----------



## Archie Tekt (27 Nov. 2008)

Mußte das wirkich sein?


----------



## kalle321 (27 Nov. 2008)

thank you..


----------



## ocin (27 Nov. 2008)

scharf


----------



## mik78 (27 Nov. 2008)

kann sich immernoch zeigen lassen


----------



## Siralos (27 Nov. 2008)

Die Alte ist wohl zwar ein bischen dämlich, aber ich sehe keinen Grund, warum man sich da nicht noch drauflegen könnte...


----------



## shaft07 (27 Nov. 2008)

bin mir nicht sicher... na was solls... seh ich sie mir eben an *ggg*


----------



## ken.1987 (27 Nov. 2008)

igitt. menschlich und optisch ein katastrophe


----------



## Testsieger (7 Jan. 2009)

Manche Frau wäre froh über solche Brüste.
TOP für ihr Alter. Echt Klasse.


----------



## Wiggerl (7 Jan. 2009)

... Das Gesicht in Verbindung mit den Quarktaschen >>>>>>>>>>>>> WÜRG! ;-)


----------



## Andi62 (7 Jan. 2009)

Trotz ihres Alters geile Titten da hat manche jüngere aber weniger zu bieten danke für die Bilder


----------



## darwin14 (7 Jan. 2009)

find die auch ganz passabel


----------



## waxman (8 Jan. 2009)

ich finds auch noch ok


----------



## paul77 (8 Jan. 2009)

nice pics


----------



## Sailor78 (8 Jan. 2009)

Besser so als aufgepumpte Fußbälle....


----------



## starbuck72 (8 Jan. 2009)

Danke für die Bilder! 
Solange sie nichts sagt finde ich Desiree ganz nett.


----------



## termi5 (9 Jan. 2009)

Für ihr alter TOP Respekt


----------



## hajo (9 Jan. 2009)

sehr schöne brüste, das in dem alter noch, frage sind sie echt ??? danke.


----------



## Summerson72 (9 Jan. 2009)

Hallo Hajo,

also ich bin bei dir: Wirklich schöne Brüste - ich denke, die Dinger sind auch echt, allein wie sie in ihren Händen liegen ...

lg
Summerson


----------



## klicker1 (9 Jan. 2009)

ha, da gibt es aber schlimmere..


----------



## affensack123 (10 Jan. 2009)

nice, danke:thumbup:


----------



## Gilimi (10 Jan. 2009)

Nicht schlecht für ihr alter


----------



## grindelsurfer (11 Jan. 2009)

Frieda schrieb:


> ...für Ihr Alter ein Traum und so hängend find ich die net. Da schauen andere in dem Alter wesentlich schlechter aus. DANKE für die Pics.



ich finde die Dinger auch noch ganz gut!Danke!


----------



## nezehat (11 Jan. 2009)

Denke, sie hat was dran machen lassen!


----------



## oettu (12 Jan. 2009)

Wenn die noch weiter hängen hat bald alles im Höschen platz...


----------



## honey (12 Jan. 2009)

mega danke dir


----------



## fisch (6 Feb. 2009)

Einsame Spitze, die Frau Nick.
:laola2:


----------



## thommy1974 (6 Feb. 2009)

des ist schon ne wumme


----------



## 1331Kai1331 (6 Feb. 2009)

Danke! 
Wenn Sie nur nicht so eine "Gooschn'" hätte. Sie ätzt mir zuviel.
Aber stramm fürs Alter, das stimmt!


----------



## leech47 (6 Feb. 2009)

Ich würd mich freuen, sie in meinem Bett zu finden.


----------



## Bagheera (6 Feb. 2009)

Die Mehrzahl der Antworten hier zeigt, wie deplaziert der Titel des Postings ist.

Ich kann auch nur sagen: Hab in meinem Leben schon mehrere halb so alte Mädels ausgepackt, wo´s mir aber wirklich hängend und schlabberig entgegen kam. rofl3

Die Nick hat ne tadellose Figur. Und für ihr Alter einen sehenswerten Busen. :thumbup:

Deshalb trotz des Titels DANKE an den Poster!

:thx:


----------



## porsche917 (7 Feb. 2009)

lol5


alexandra schrieb:


>


----------



## porsche917 (7 Feb. 2009)

super titten nenn ich das


----------



## mark lutz (10 Feb. 2009)

ja sie muss einfach im gespräch bleiben


----------



## Trajan (16 Feb. 2009)

wenigstens hat sie sich jetzt die titten echt gut machen lassen


----------



## Weltenbummler (17 Feb. 2009)

Sehr schöne Fotos.


----------



## savvas (17 Feb. 2009)

Hängetitten ja, aber Deluxe? Und das ganze auch nur wenn sie schweigt.


----------



## Soloro (17 Feb. 2009)

Na ja,von "Knieschonern" kann man da aber noch nicht sprechen.
Schönen Dank für die Bilder.:thumbup:


----------



## kiffergirl (17 Feb. 2009)

danke


----------



## Bombastic66 (18 Feb. 2009)

eben eine zeigefreudige Schl***e......)


----------



## siehstdu (18 Feb. 2009)

Hängetitten hin oder her, lecker ist sie trotzdem....


----------



## tiboea (18 Feb. 2009)

*desiree nick*

...find sie hat für ihr Alter tolle Titten.


----------



## JumpinJackFlash (18 Feb. 2009)

hi danke also mir gefällt sie irgendwie


----------



## feetlover73 (18 Feb. 2009)

Schöne Bilder. Ich finde die Brüste noch recht ansehnlich für ihr Alter. Zumal sie ja auch ein Kind hat.


----------



## Omalley (19 Feb. 2009)

Irgendwie hat die Frau was. Zumndest ja ne freche Schnauze *smile*


----------



## akim123 (19 Feb. 2009)

würde ich gerne mal analisieren


----------



## Tokko (12 Apr. 2009)

:thx: für die Bilder.


----------



## Make1989 (12 Apr. 2009)

hat sich gut gehalten die frau


----------



## Matze08 (12 Apr. 2009)

Ist alles Geschmackssache, mir gefällt Sie nicht wirklich.


----------



## coravi (13 Apr. 2009)

Für Ihr alter ne granate, Danke für die Bilder


----------



## craven2001 (13 Apr. 2009)

Hmm also irgendwie finde ich sie nicht anziehend... trotz Brüsten


----------



## auto (13 Apr. 2009)

vielen Dank !!!


----------



## logfin (17 Apr. 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Fotos, und so schlecht sieht sie gar nicht aus für ihr alter


----------



## surfingone (19 Apr. 2009)

*sehr schön*

ich find ihre titten sehr schön DANKE


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Apr. 2009)

ich find die frau sieht für mich traumhaft aus


----------



## dmar_74 (19 Apr. 2009)

ich finde die Dinger gar nicht so schlecht, danke schön !!!


----------



## bogi-2000 (28 Apr. 2009)

Ich find die Bilder spitze!
Sieht doch für Ihr alter noch top aus, die Desiree´!
Danke!!!


----------



## volver (28 Apr. 2009)

Klasse Fotos


----------



## Hela (28 Apr. 2009)

armin schrieb:


> über die Schulter damit..dann passts



lol2lol2lol2lol2


----------



## Max100 (2 Mai 2009)

letztens bei Kerner hat sie einen Spagat auf dem Klavier hingelegt

lol3lol3lol3


----------



## Max100 (2 Mai 2009)

letztens hat sie bei Kerner einen Spagat auf dem Klavier hingelegt

lol3lol3lol3lol3


----------



## electronaut69 (5 Mai 2009)

absolut ok,!


----------



## vw kaefer (17 Mai 2009)

:thumbup:
alt aber geil!
danke


----------



## netta (17 Mai 2009)

Ich glaub ich muss kotzen


----------



## dbmsfire (17 Mai 2009)

na ja, hängen ja schon ein wenig, sieht aber noch ganz nett aus für das alter


----------



## Luxpif (17 Mai 2009)

ich finds auch noch ok
Mit Zitat antworten


----------



## murky555 (18 Mai 2009)

*pur*

das ist natur pur murky


----------



## maxtrader (18 Mai 2009)

*ja*

das gefällt mir!

:thumbup:


----------



## rotmarty (18 Mai 2009)

Die kann die Dinger aber schön baumeln lassen!


----------



## wuzii1488 (18 Mai 2009)

die hat nich nur ne große fresse...;-)


----------



## klicker1 (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

na so schlimm ist es doch nicht....


----------



## scrabby (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

is mir schlecht 0o


----------



## kure (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Respekt für Alter noch immer sehr sehenswert


----------



## SawaFan (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Schöne Figur .... für mich wär die Beißzange schon was


----------



## hogler (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Für ihr Alter gar nicht mal schlecht! lol4


----------



## Angel2009 (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

bäähhh mein Abend ist versaut, die alte Schreckschraube....

Jetzt kommt ja noch so ne dolle Sendung, wo die ihr Männerglück finden will. Ich frage mich, wie man als Mann an so einer Geschmacksverirrung leiden kann...


----------



## hcb (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Find ich auch ok. Die hat hat schon das gewisse etwas. Danke!


----------



## relax01 (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Tolle Bilder !!


----------



## lapaloma (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Tolle Bilder,danke


----------



## Nipplepitcher (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Die Brüste sind doch ok und man achte auf die Nippel.

Lieber so als diese ekelhaften Silikon Titten. Im übrigen ist die Frau fast 50.

Viele um die 50jaehrigen Frauen wwuerden dem Herrgott danken wenn die dann noch so aussehen.

Mein Voting ein klares Top


----------



## Oberschwabe (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

danke - da sind ein paar nette dabei


----------



## wotanpride (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Desirée darf das! Schlimmer sind die Mega-Nippel...


----------



## Geniesser (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

und jetzt sucht sie auch noch nen freund !!! meldet euch alle !!!!!!! gggggggg


----------



## weeny (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ja, die gute Desirée ist schon etwas speziell und intellektuell manchmal schwer verdaubar. Eben die ewige Berliner Göre mit frecher Schnauze und jede Menge Pfeffer im Arsch. Ich emfinde sie jedoch als sehr erotisch anziehend und menschlich respektabel. Das hängt ja meist zusammen. Was will ich mit einer noch so langbeinigen Schönheit, die nix Besseres drauf hat als sich in ihrer Arroganz und Machtgier zu baden. Es hilft der schlankeste Körper nichts, wenn mich der Mensch nicht anspricht. Daher Danke für den Top Beitrag über eine Top Frau.


----------



## Morkel (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

naja nich wirklich ein schöner anblick


----------



## Aqua (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Dankööööö !!!


----------



## Ulffan (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Sie wird trotzdem keinen Mann finden, Figur OK aber die Klappe !!


----------



## horbie (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

thx


----------



## coolbua (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

etwas tief, aber trotzdem schön


----------



## moglou (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

so schlecht find ich die gar nicht...danke!


----------



## Sonne18 (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Schöne erotische Bilder !


----------



## schirmer_de (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Super! :thumbup:


----------



## groglin (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

danke aber mein ding ist sie nicht


----------



## insid3 (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*


----------



## Hubbe (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Für das Alter geile Titten


----------



## RELee (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

nicht mal schlecht


----------



## spitzweck (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Kenne die Bilder zwar schon, aber immer wieder gerne. Danke :thumbup:


----------



## Megaterius (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*



Frieda schrieb:


> ...für Ihr Alter ein Traum und so hängend find ich die net. Da schauen andere in dem Alter wesentlich schlechter aus. DANKE für die Pics.



Bin ganz deiner Meinung,ist noch für jede Seezunge gut.:thumbup:


----------



## WilliGo (20 Juni 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

DIe hat echt einen an der Marmel, aber sie hat was ^^


----------



## celebfan888 (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Man kann von dieser Frau halten was man will, aber sie hat einen Traumkörper - wow


----------



## xxsurfer (5 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

...die Dinger sind ja nicht besonders groß,aber da würde
ich trozdem für mein Leben gern mal dran rumspielen.
Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## klicker1 (5 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

na ja, so schlimm ist es doch nicht, denn in dem Alter hängt so manches...


----------



## deepo (5 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

nicht schlecht für ihr Alter, hätte da auch mehr Hängedinger erwartet.

Danke für die netten Einblicke


----------



## foomi (5 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

geht doch


----------



## Rover01 (6 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Danke. Tolle Bilder!


----------



## hasiii (6 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Gibt schlimmeres, Danke =)


----------



## Stefan60437 (6 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Das ist doch wirklich eine Top-Frau... zum einen sehr sexy und freizügig, zum anderen aber auch intelligent und frech... toll!!


----------



## bummerle (6 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

ja der zahn der nagt an ihr.


----------



## huha14 (12 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

naja....nicht mein geschmack


----------



## baddy (16 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Die Brüste sind gut für ihr alter


----------



## weserbutscher (16 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Also ich find dir Titten nicht schlecht. Jedenfalls kein Silicon oder so aussehend.


----------



## Finderlohn (16 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Find`ich nicht so.Hat noch sehr Feste Brüste.Echt Geil.


----------



## Hupengustav (17 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

dito

wo sind da bitte hängetitten ?


----------



## Balu69 (17 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Igitt muß das den sein :3dkotz:

Trotzdem Danke für die Arbeit


----------



## gonzo26 (18 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

super geile titten, danke für die bilder


----------



## PeteConrad (18 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Alte aber nette Nippel!


----------



## Wiggerl (19 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Grausam!


----------



## andubrun (25 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Hat was. Danke


----------



## jean58 (26 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*



Wiggerl schrieb:


> Grausam!



das ist noch freundlich ausgedrückt


----------



## Irgendeiner (30 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

..... Trotzdem THX


----------



## hawking (31 Aug. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

für ihr alter noch ganz in ordnung


----------



## leicesterle (1 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters und wenn sie das hält, was ihr (großer) Mund verspricht... ;o)


----------



## nascar2006 (1 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Danke für die Bilder !!


----------



## Michael Fischer (2 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ihr macht eine tolle Arbeit und ich bewundere euch dafür.


----------



## fludu (5 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

ziemlich gewagt in ihrem alter ,finde ich.


----------



## sixkiller666 (6 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

danke für die schönen bilder


----------



## rebelx (7 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

:thumbup: ja geht doch noch


----------



## Kercy (25 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Moin!

Also hängen tut da nix. Mag die rau zwar nicht (Stimme und sinnlose Kommentare) aber die Dinger sind super.
Gruß Kercy


----------



## Trivium (25 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

für ihr Alter echt noch eine gute Figur!!
danke^^


----------



## hanspeter345 (25 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

naaja


----------



## arnold1 (26 Sep. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

gut an zu sehen vielen dank :thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (10 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

:thx: für die Fantastischen Bilder.

Hägetitten habe ich hier nicht gesehen.


----------



## chazoo (10 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

danke


----------



## Zeisig (10 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Vielen Dank


----------



## tschery1 (10 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

sorry, wer will denn die schon sehen?!? :kotz:


----------



## Galder (11 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

pfui


----------



## Pivi (11 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Optisch macht sie mich sehr an, auch ihre Titten...


----------



## picard969 (15 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

So schlecht sind die beiden doch gar nicht und wenn man andere Frauen in dem alter sieht muß sie sich nicht verstecken.


----------



## Platinum1971 (15 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

naja gibt besseres


----------



## mausimarion (16 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Was heißt das "Hängetitten" - das stimmt ja wohl nicht !!! Traumfigur und nach meinem Geschmack auch Traumbuse >> Nippel wie Waldhimbeeren... (ihre Art gefällt mir auch nicht, aber 1 A-Körper !!!

Ciao
Marion


----------



## bloodylynx (16 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

danke !! die frau hat stil !!


----------



## rusty2004 (17 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

pfuiiiiiiii


----------



## jaggie (17 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

endlich, danke!


----------



## henrypeter (18 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

wie alt ist dieser busen eigentlich schon ?


----------



## lupo33 (20 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Danke für Desiree


----------



## Blondi22 (20 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

bin mir nich sicher ob ich das sehen will xD


----------



## Domenico (1 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## dani79 (1 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

ein Traum


----------



## twister1893 (3 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Danke für die pics


----------



## Punisher (4 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ich hab schon Titten gesehen, die mehr gehangen haben


----------



## fantastisch09 (6 Feb. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Mit dieser Frau würde ich gerne mal Zeit verbringen!


----------



## faxe77 (7 März 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

sehr nett!!danke!!


----------



## lothar22 (7 März 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ich find sie super. Danke für die Bilder


----------



## effendy (7 März 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Immer wieder gern gesehen


----------



## bp1989 (7 März 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

danke


----------



## NAFFTIE (7 März 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

naja der zahn der zeit und die schwerkraft multipliziert mit dem alter das nagtauch an desi  besten dank für die bilder


----------



## Bobby35 (7 März 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

danke =)


----------



## glenki (8 März 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

ich find die frau abstoßend


----------



## schneeberger (11 März 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Selbstbewusst ist die Frau.


----------



## king17 (11 März 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

nein danke!


----------



## redcelica (13 März 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

nicht schlecht,für das Alter:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gregor76 (13 März 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

toll


----------



## mulkischulze (13 März 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

cool...


----------



## kuno83 (16 März 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ist doch immer wieder schön anzusehen


----------



## gandalf (21 März 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Spitze Zunge, aber schöne Titten


----------



## Ralf35 (29 März 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Das geilste an ihr sind diese Hängebrüste! Allein für diese titten würd ich schon gern mal mit ihr ...


----------



## bummerle (30 März 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

ohne die die nick gehts auch.


----------



## pofan (1 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

NA JAAAAA !!!!!!!


----------



## UdoDez06 (1 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Sorry, das mag ich wirklich nicht mehr sehen...

Weder dieses Weib noch ihren "Anhang"...

Aber Geschmäcker sind ja schließlich verschieden...


----------



## froggy7 (1 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

nicht nur ne grosse klappe die dame


----------



## Blackmamba23 (8 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

geeeiil^^


----------



## kroete56 (13 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Brrr bischen viel gehänge


----------



## binaural123 (13 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

ja... warum nicht. gefällt. danke.


----------



## entenator (14 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Schöne pics aber das im rosa negligee dürfte ein fake sein.


----------



## heinzruediger (27 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

für ihr alter noch sehr fit !


----------



## hoteyz (27 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

danke, sie ist ein Lästermaul, aber irgendwie hat sie was (nur was wohl <grübel>)


----------



## flr21 (30 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

sieht doch schön aus für ihr alter


----------



## cyreander (30 Apr. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ich finde sie so wie sie ist und wie ihre Titten sind.. schön. Natürlich schön.


----------



## tp66 (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Vielen Dank für die Bilder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mel999 (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

die titten sind ok, nur die frau dahinter ist ein alptraum


----------



## helmo77 (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Über ihren Charakter lässt sich streiten, aber die Figur ist für ihr Alter top...


----------



## Raff-VUP (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Bei so viel hässlichkeit blank zu ziehen, da gehört schon
einiges an selbstüberschätzung dazu.


----------



## klinkerle (7 Juni 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

also mir gefällt diese Frau.


----------



## namor66 (7 Juni 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ich finds auch geil!


----------



## gandalf (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Spitze Zunge, aber geile Titten.


----------



## Htower (11 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Desiree ist toll, meeeeehr


----------



## Trampolin (13 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

*Die Frau ist 54 und hat noch so gute Möpse, da kann sich so manch eine 20jährige noch ne Scheibe abschneiden! :thx: für die Bilder!  *


----------



## knursel (14 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

thanks, aber tja...


----------



## mauli1966 (14 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

tt - tolle titten


----------



## bazoo (17 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

ich liebe diese frau!(ok ihre brustwarzen)


----------



## Dr. Rude (19 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Danke schön für die Bilder, ich finde es gibt schlimmeres als ihre Tüten.


----------



## vaterzeus (20 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Super Hängetitten


----------



## Houston1000 (20 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

hat sich gut gehalten.
danke dafür


----------



## stoerte (20 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

och neeeeeeeeeeee - die braucht nun wirklich niemand, nix für's Ohr - und weder angezogen noch nackich was für's Auge!


----------



## pezi (20 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

besten dank für die netten bilder:WOW:


----------



## Berrer (20 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Die hängen aber schön


----------



## struppilein (20 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Wunderbar, ich steha darauf!


----------



## WeisserWalFisch (20 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Also ich denke Frau Nick kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## hmmlub (20 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

das ist schon ein bisschen wiederlich...


----------



## maximal (26 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

super sexy


----------



## asa (27 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

haha, lustige bilder!


----------



## MaxGnome (27 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Dass diese Frau immer noch denkt, dass irgendjemand ihren Vorbau oder ihre Meinung wissen will, ist schon bewundernswert. Oder doch eher bedauernswert?


----------



## Snickerman (29 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Für über 50 noch durchaus sehenswert!


----------



## amuell1 (22 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

geht grad noch...


----------



## flr21 (23 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

wunderschön. dankeschön


----------



## huxter81 (24 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Immerhin ist die Gute ja schon 54 ... dafür nicht schlecht.


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (27 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Muss man nicht sehen kopf99


----------



## Birzele (28 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*



alexandra schrieb:


>



Mein Gott sind das Hängetitten


----------



## Pinguin01 (29 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

ich hätte gedacht die würden mehr hängen :-(.

Sieht doch noch gut aus.


----------



## taube (30 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Immer noch sehenswert. Danke.


----------



## hoteyz (30 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

komisch, auf manchen Bildern hat sie volle Brüste, und auf anderen wieder kleine Faltensäcke, trotzdem danke


----------



## Tennents (2 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

irgendwie hat die halt doch was... alt hin oder her


----------



## Bier (7 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

keine ahnung was hier manche haben, ich find die dinger doch noch astrein, fürs alter, kompliment:thumbup:.


----------



## schbd (10 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Vielen Dank für die pic´s! Aber die Frau an sich ist schauderbarlich... brrrrr


----------



## Sparxx (14 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

für ihr alter sehr nice 
danke dir ^^


----------



## tobacco (26 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Diese frau ist nicht so mein geschmack


----------



## Charles Lee (28 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Also ich würde das nicht gerade als Hängetitten bezeichnen und was mir noch gefällt sind diese SUPERharten Nippel, danke für die Pics.


----------



## catman (29 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

die nick ist der hammer geiler körper und freches maul


----------



## Saurer290D (29 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Lieber Titten die hängen als Frauen mit völlig unnatürlichen Fussbällen. Also mir ist D.N. irgendwie sympathisch.


----------



## gps7500 (29 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*



Saurer290D schrieb:


> Lieber Titten die hängen als Frauen mit völlig unnatürlichen Fussbällen. Also mir ist D.N. irgendwie sympathisch.



Ja, finde ich auch


----------



## ravwerner (1 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

die nick ist nicht gerade mein fall, aber danke:thumbup:


----------



## zwarg (2 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

danke für die pics


----------



## Don Lupo (2 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

alles natur pur bei nick


----------



## manyou (6 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

einfach mal danke gesagt


----------



## auto (7 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

vielen dank!!!!


----------



## Hans Eimer (9 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

sehr nice


----------



## sibo6 (14 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Naja 
Hängen ist anders;


----------



## hansi2002 (15 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

naja...


----------



## Darkman100 (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Die Nick sieht gut aus für ihr Alter!
Danke für die pics!


----------



## 4Frankie (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Danke für die schönen Tittenbilder!


----------



## Bargo (18 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Immerhin hat sie es geschaft bisher 237 Kommentare zu ihren Titten zu erhalten. 
Alle Achtung!!


----------



## frostie_1312 (20 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

oh neeee


----------



## klappstuhl (22 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Irgendwie richtig keck  Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## catman (23 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*



alexandra schrieb:


>



superfrau


----------



## Bima (23 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

MIr graust´s, nicht vor den Titten sondern der Frau


----------



## jean58 (23 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

 oh no dann lieber schwul


----------



## Verena B. (30 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Naja sieh hat recht ausgeprägte Nippelchen und heee das ist doch ganz passabel für ihr Alter was man da zu sehen bekommt :thumbup:


----------



## Freiwelt (31 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Danke


----------



## toratex1973 (5 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Danke für die tollen Bilder, ich finde sie kann sich echt noch sehen lassen :thumbup:


----------



## Dummkopf007 (5 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

immer noch toole Frau


----------



## umbazi (7 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ich stehe auf Hängetitten


----------



## zscandfcz (13 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

i like!


----------



## bauert069 (2 März 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

sehr schön, danke.


----------



## Barricade (2 März 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Das will doch keiner sehn...


----------



## schotte1966 (2 März 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*



Nur wenn die den Mund aufmacht. Dann kannst Du nur rennen.


----------



## jaeger (2 März 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

finde sie hat wundervolle Titten! Vielen Dank


----------



## eishai (14 März 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

die titten sind einfach nur klasse!


----------



## max0901 (14 März 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

danke schön


----------



## wolf1958 (14 März 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Hängende Titten haben mehr Bewegungsspielraum, was ganz nett sein kann


----------



## Testsieger (14 März 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

trotz des alters gut


----------



## Donja (21 März 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Danke für die Bilder! 

Aber Leute hat die sich die Brüste machen lassen? 

Am vorletzen Bild sieht es fast so aus!

Viele Grüße Donja


----------



## cd-r (21 März 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

vielen dank


----------



## Patrick90 (21 März 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

ist das vorletzte foto ein Fake? weil ich habe es noch nirgends gefunden


----------



## GEPLI (26 März 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

gute Bilder - nicht schlecht und noch recht in Form - danke


----------



## dada (29 März 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

für ihr alter immer noch gut anzusehen


----------



## regneisi (7 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

das ist das beste was ich je gesehen habe:drip::drip:


----------



## couriousu (7 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

soviel hängt da doch gar nicht


----------



## mitch15 (8 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*



alexandra schrieb:


>



:thumbup:


----------



## johnolg (8 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

für Ihr Alter ein Traum


----------



## Max100 (9 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

na, so hängend sind sie doch gar nicht


----------



## tp66 (18 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Nette Teile...........Danke dafür!!!


----------



## hero44542000 (25 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Thank you.


----------



## baddy (13 Juni 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Die titten sind geil


----------



## Bargo (13 Juni 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

_ich finde ein Fullquote bei so vielen (14 !!) Seiten äußerst praktisch. Brauch ich schon mal nicht blättern _

zum Thema: Für eine über 50-jährige sind das absolut spitzenmäßige Titten :thumbup: und von der Bettkante stoßen würde ich sie auch nicht. Bedingung wäre allerdings sie hält ihren Mund, egal mit was


----------



## likefun69 (5 Juli 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

ich finde die brüste gut


----------



## perusic (6 Juli 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

merci, ich habe nichts gegen hängetitten!


----------



## eswzvu (13 Juli 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

sie hat schon was reizvolles....


----------



## celeb_n (15 Juli 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Sehr schön!


----------



## montana90 (25 Juli 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Nicht schlecht


----------



## pesy (26 Juli 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

ich finde sie hat ne echt geile figur....naja hängetitten sind das ja keine


----------



## SynGates666 (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Von hinten nehmen oder Kissen über den Kopf. Body ist schließlich der Wahnsinn!


----------



## icetec1 (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

nice pics!!


----------



## mausimarion (31 Juli 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

einige Kommentare hier berücksichtigen wohl Desiree´s Kodderschnauze, gegen ihren Body gibt es nichts zu meckern - ein Traumbusen, selbst eine 25-jährige könnte storz drauf sein...!


----------



## mmod (1 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ich steh total auf Desiree. Danke für die Bilder


----------



## EinFreund3 (5 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Da kann manch eine neidisch sein, oder..?


----------



## lupolupolupo (5 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Danke für die tollen Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## wicked (5 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Mir ist die zu stressig 
Wenn ich die Dinger sehe hoffe ich, dass der Ton ausgeschaltet ist


----------



## nudemartin (5 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

verstecken brauch sich die desiree auf gar keinen fall, da gibts 30 jahre jüngere die nicht das darstellen und austrahlen was diese frau kann und macht!


----------



## black-mamba (29 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Das sind wenigstens natürliche Brüste


----------



## r030 (2 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Was heißt hier "Hängetitten"? Die Frau ist total scharf!


----------



## Brazzor (2 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Nun ja, so schlecht ist sie eig. gar nciht. Tolle Bilder!


----------



## MysticII (25 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Die Frau ist Deluxe x10


----------



## Tommek68 (26 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

So schlecht sind die Dinger nicht!


----------



## fredo1960 (9 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ich liebe solche Haengetitten ! Echt geil !


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Und ab dafür!


----------



## mikibor (26 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ausgezeichnet!


----------



## Darklight (27 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Danke, aber nicht mein fall


----------



## Kral celeb (27 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

eigentlich hätte sie es drauf
danke


----------



## Urmel001 (27 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

nix Hängetitten, sind schöne pralle Brüste


----------



## hasan1905 (27 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Sind schon etwas am hängen!


----------



## Dr.House86 (27 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

gogo


----------



## Sonera (27 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

reizende Nippel, würde ich auch gerne mal klingeln


----------



## Summerson72 (10 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Diese Art von Kunst gefällt einfach ;-))

Die Titten kennt jeder, aber ein Programm von ihr - da wird es schwierig, jetzt ist sie ja leider leiser geworden, schade ....


----------



## Delarossa (11 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

nett


----------



## Nathurn (12 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Leckere Frau!


----------



## simonsid (16 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

nice pics! THX!


----------



## fondor262 (18 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Danke für diesen Traum, einfach perfekt!


----------



## Marci (29 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Also diese Frau uist doch was besonderes, oder?


----------



## schneiderchs (29 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Find ich ok.


----------



## frank.heise (29 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Gute Arbeit!!!!


----------



## kellenmann (31 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Sie ist ja für mich eine doofe Kuh, aber ihre Hängetitten sind doch 1A


----------



## cbli (31 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Danke !!


----------



## sig681 (6 Juni 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

es herrscht halt schwerkraft, danke


----------



## saati (9 Juni 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Hallo! Die Frau ist für Ihr Alter super. Schläuche hin oder her! Danke


----------



## tmadaxe (10 Juni 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Mag ja sein, dass sie sich für ihr Alter ganz gut gehalten hat. Aber da gucke ich tausendmal lieber ne geile 16- bis 20jährige an als diese Oma.


----------



## Thomas111 (11 Juni 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Da gibt es viele, die sich wesentlich schlechter gehalten haben.....


----------



## bandybandy (13 Juni 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

naja schöne titten hat sie ja shcon


----------



## dersucheressen (14 Juni 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Coole Balloons


----------



## Grafnet (14 Juni 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Hängetitten deluxe


----------



## Jone (16 Juni 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Hammer Bilder - Danke dafür :crazy:


----------



## graa (16 Juni 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

die braucht ihre titten nicht mehr herzeigen...


----------



## Motor (18 Juni 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

kann man sich doch anschauen


----------



## omega22589 (3 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ich finde die beiden auch klasse :thx:


----------



## Taddeus89 (3 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ich mag sie trotzdem


----------



## luzifer71 (3 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Klasse Bilder


----------



## sackhupfer (3 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

danke für frau nick


----------



## Liton (3 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

uao uao uao uao!


----------



## DirtyHarry33 (6 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

besten dank


----------



## spaceace (24 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Wow, echt klasse....Dnke:thx:


----------



## urkent (11 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Auch zweitausenddreizehn hat sich noch nichts von ihrer Schönheit verloren, behaupte ich mal.


----------



## lighty2508 (16 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Vielen Dank für bie Bilder


----------



## Mangai (16 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Für Ihr Alter ganz ok.


----------



## danthemaniac (17 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

thanks for it


----------



## Mylo2002 (17 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

sie hat was...


----------



## Ronald1989 (17 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

schöne fotos thx


----------



## paulnelson (21 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

tolle Bilder von Desiree


----------



## mitch00 (14 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

na aberso hängen tuen die doch gar icht. da hab ich schon schlimmeres gesehen


----------



## biggi90443 (16 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*



alexandra schrieb:


>



scharfe Nippel, würde ich auch gern mal saugen


----------



## Motor (17 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

die Schwerkraft hat bei ihr zugeschlagen,danke dafür


----------



## bimimanaax (20 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

alt aber geil.. anfassen will


----------



## cobrabite1963 (23 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Hammer geil danke


----------



## wolf60us (23 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

einfach nur geil, was die frau da macht


----------



## milfhunter (23 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

danke für den post.


----------



## gundilie (25 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

sind ja ganz OK, Thx


----------



## armin (25 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

ich glaube das Hirn, ist auch in diese Richtung gefallen..


----------



## rotmarty (25 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Die besten Hängetitten Deutschlands!!!


----------



## geronimo14 (25 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

einem bleibt aber auch nichts erspart


----------



## callingelvis (1 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Solange Sie den Mund hält, kann man sicher viel Spaß mit ihr haben.... Geile Titten!


----------



## GhostOne (2 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Reif und sexy


----------



## Richy (2 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

super Bilder,danke


----------



## sünder (2 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Hängemöpschen haben auch ihren Reitz !!


----------



## Mic007 (10 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

extravagant!!


----------



## nurmalgucken (13 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Danke und hängen tun se net!!


----------



## customsys (13 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Wenn sie mal nicht alles totquatscht ist sie eine echt heisse frau - besonders in ihrem Alter


----------



## handschuh (14 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

sabber Schmatz


----------



## schnulli69 (14 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

geile Alte:thx:


----------



## Max100 (14 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*



callingelvis schrieb:


> Solange Sie den Mund hält, kann man sicher viel Spaß mit ihr haben.... Geile Titten!




Guter Spruch


----------



## 27dudum (14 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Sie macht schon was her, danke!


----------



## richy_guitar (14 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

geile hängetitten


----------



## donald267 (14 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

iiiihhhhh:angry:


----------



## podrv99 (27 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

muha.. die quarktaschen sind definitiv schon ausgelutscht ^^


----------



## joeyer4 (27 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Vielen dank, gar nicht schlecht


----------



## Slartibartfass (29 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

OMG Ich bin Blind


----------



## kimba (31 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Finde die sind sehr gut in Schuss.
Hängetitten sehen für mich anders aus.


----------



## hexe63 (31 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

sehr freizügig die Desy


----------



## a8a8 (31 März 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

jam jam ^^


----------



## SPAWN (2 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Yeah,
Angriff der Hängetitten!
Na ja

mfg


----------



## Berndla1001 (2 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Die hat was. Danke.


----------



## hoteyz (3 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Hmmm... mal A-Körchen, mal mind. B-Körbchen, kann man die durch den Nippel aufblasen wie man's braucht??? Komisch, aber sakrischen Dank für die Bilder


----------



## Trifbacke (3 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ja ja schon sehr alt, junge sind besser


----------



## basass (3 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

so ne form wünscht sich manch jüngere, desiree ist geil !
Nur ihr mundwerk gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## eis (3 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Desirée ist jetzt 56 Jahre alt und wie es schon Andere gesagt haben sieht sie einfach gut aus. Sie hat ne tolle Figur und da gehören ihre Schmusekugeln dazu. Und was das Mundwerk angeht, nicht von schlechten Eltern, auch das hat was. :thumbup:

Hängetitten sehen übrigens definitiv anders aus und die gibt es ja schon bei wesentlich jüngeren Exemplaren der Gattung Frau, die Macht der Natur eben. Ich möchte hier aber aus Gründen der Estetik auf Bildmaterial verzichten.  Die Kenner werden das verstehen.


----------



## Max100 (3 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*



eis schrieb:


> Desirée ist jetzt 56 Jahre alt und wie es schon Andere gesagt haben sieht sie einfach gut aus. Sie hat ne tolle Figur und da gehören ihre Schmusekugeln dazu. Und was das Mundwerk angeht, nicht von schlechten Eltern, auch das hat was. :thumbup:
> 
> Hängetitten sehen übrigens definitiv anders aus und die gibt es ja schon bei wesentlich jüngeren Exemplaren der Gattung Frau, die Macht der Natur eben. Ich möchte hier aber aus Gründen der Estetik auf Bildmaterial verzichten.  Die Kenner werden das verstehen.




Aber deinen Kommentar kann ich nur unterstützen:thumbup:


----------



## mixman (4 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Für Ihr Alter gar nicht schlecht


----------



## neuice (7 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Nein, viel zu alt...... Sorry... Nicht mein Typ...


----------



## CarlCube (7 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Also ich find auch... für ihr Alter -- alter Falter! :thx:


----------



## mumubaer (9 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Wenn doch nur die Stimme nich wär...;-) Ich mag sie trotzdem gern sehn!


----------



## qwertzuiopoiuztrewq (14 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

... naja ...


----------



## bene105 (14 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Für ihr Alter kann sie sich durchaus sehen lassen!


----------



## nikel (14 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

fast immer die linke


----------



## tobacco (14 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Hhhuuuu mich gruselt


----------



## sieger (14 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

So lange sie den Mund nicht aufmacht gefällt sie mir. Danke


----------



## onnes (15 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

:thumbupanke für die Pics.


----------



## turboproff (20 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Anstrengend, aber sexy!


----------



## Roland22 (23 Mai 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

She's great!


----------



## ah1967 (23 Mai 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ich finde die Busen toll


----------



## ray1811 (5 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

danke dür desiree:thx:


----------



## effendy (6 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

vor jahren schon mal gesehen


----------



## effendy (6 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Sind doch schöne Titten, was wollt ihr Wurden aber schon soooo oft gepostet............


----------



## agenthotte (6 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Schöööön! Danke schööön!


----------



## paulnelson (7 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Desiree ist eine tolle Frau !


----------



## CBB (8 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

geschmachssache


----------



## donebi (9 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

:thx:


alexandra schrieb:


>



Nette
Einsichten


----------



## Lassie1 (23 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*



Frieda schrieb:


> ...für Ihr Alter ein Traum und so hängend find ich die net. Da schauen andere in dem Alter wesentlich schlechter aus. DANKE für die Pics.



Lasst die Glocken klingen... zu kleine oder zu straffe Brüste bieten niemals diesen schön schwingenden Anblick. Gefällt mir :thx:


----------



## heaj71 (23 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Die ist bestimmt ein Vamp


----------



## jottes (6 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Sieht immer noch gut aus finde ich


----------



## Syneo (6 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Für das Alter hammer


----------



## suender50 (14 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

trotzdem wunderschön


----------



## Phate76 (14 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Immernoch eine klasse Frau.


----------



## notarget71 (14 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

ich finde ihre hängetitten sind mega scharf


----------



## ManuelJose (15 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

noch gehts


----------



## Ruconger (17 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Das Problem bei ihr ist ihr Gesicht, nicht ihre Titten


----------



## semmelus (17 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

für ihr alter.. naja. danke


----------



## hnglgrmpf (18 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

also da gibt es wirklich weitaus schlimmeres. sie ist halt keine 16 mehr, für ihr alter ist das wirklich klasse find eich.


----------



## Lassie1 (18 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Jedenfalls sind diese offensichtlich natürlichen Titten hundertmal schöner als die vollgepumpten so mancher Stars und Sternchen... da weiss man, was man in den Händen hält!


----------



## apfelschorle (22 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

"hängetitten würde ich das nicht nennen sondern sehr schönen Boobs


----------



## king666 (25 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*



Ruconger schrieb:


> Das Problem bei ihr ist ihr Gesicht, nicht ihre Titten



Sehe ich auch so. :thumbup:


----------



## werner_wasser (26 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

eine 1a milf


----------



## yasu (5 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

old but gold hahah


----------



## porsche (5 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

danke für Desiree


----------



## d3imudd4 (10 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Gibt schlimmeres in dem Alter


----------



## wwc2 (16 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Vielen Dank.


----------



## sukram57 (17 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Hänger hin oder her: Die sind echt geil!!!!
Das erinnert mich an meine ersten genossenen Brüste: Sie war 42, ich 17...


----------



## benprojekt (1 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

sehr geil!!! DANKE


----------



## Stampler007 (1 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## sueblue (2 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

really nice, ok  thx


----------



## sami00081 (24 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

die ist im Bett bestimmt wunderbar versaut und open minded...ich liebe reife Weiber und Hängetitten


----------



## assassine (24 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

super thx!


----------



## marder68 (1 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

sehr nette Bilder, Danke


----------



## xgg89akuba3l8rv (4 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

hui, nicht schlecht


----------



## robodoc_99 (6 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

geile Titten!


----------



## iLoveSusanSarandon (8 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*



yasu schrieb:


> old but gold hahah



Ganz wie Yasu:thx:

Nicht alles was Jung ist glänzt auch. Oldie but Goldie


----------



## zzzzz (8 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

top bilder


----------



## Larrington (1 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

hängetitten is noch gut gesagt ^^


----------



## stürmerstar (1 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Danke für eine tolle Frau!


----------



## stürmerstar (1 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

toller hängebusen


----------



## baddy (2 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ich finde den Busen top


----------



## Pluton1c (12 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

DANKE...:thumbup:


----------



## doggydog21 (17 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Da gibbet wirklich schlimmere...


----------



## lonewolf2014 (19 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Die Dame mit der großen Klappe hat immer noch ein gutes Figürchen!


----------



## kum (19 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

für das alter 1a


----------



## chilly (21 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

:thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbupanke


----------



## stadtbote (22 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

An diesen Eutern möcht ich rasten,

wie die Sau am Futterkasten

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Bookmark11 (24 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Krass die Alte


----------



## paula_berger (24 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

very nice ...


----------



## RudiRudi (24 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Grausam! Muss das sein? Was heißt denn hier "Deluxe"?


----------



## FrankDrebin82 (24 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Vielen Dank!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Magnus281 (24 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

wo hängen die denn?


----------



## moritz1608 (25 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Scharfe Ratte


----------



## weka77 (25 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Der Titel ist schon recht heftig .. das "deluxe" kann es gerade noch rausreissen.
Danke für die Bilder und gute Besserung ,-)


----------



## Nubbel13 (25 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Na ja, ich hätte auf die Bilder auch verzichten können...


----------



## pansen (29 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

nicht schlecht


----------



## master.trace (29 Juni 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ihre eigentlich unsympathische Art macht die Alte erst so richtig geil und interessant.


----------



## Sabine89 (6 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Das ist doch hässlich oder ?


----------



## feuer112 (6 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

schöne einsichten


----------



## Siebenstein (7 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

ne nicht hübsch


----------



## Siebenstein (7 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

hm das ist nicht meins


----------



## gobi_36 (7 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

finde sie nicht schlecht


----------



## Hakuo (11 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

sehr schick anzusehen


----------



## Pro_minent (11 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Der Titel ist leider viel zu abwertend für so eine hübsche Lady - mit der Figur. Danke für die Bilder aber das nächste mal vielleicht etwas netter formulieren.


----------



## baddy (12 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ich finde die Titten geil


----------



## Tarzan1900 (12 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Sehr Nice, die Pics.


----------



## checkout (12 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Danke für die Fotos


----------



## geniesser666666 (25 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

geil! sollte sie nochmal machen


----------



## Menkovic (26 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Für ihr Alter sieht die noch richtig gut aus! Und es gibt deutlich jüngere Damen, deren Titties mehr hängen.


----------



## Teq64 (6 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

nice shots


----------



## irisoa (10 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

ich glaub außer ihrer Brüste läßt die ncihts hängen


----------



## joshua1967 (12 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Das sind doch klasse Brüste !


----------



## hanswurst010 (15 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Nicht nur ne scharfe Zunge hat sie.


----------



## fadra (5 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

alt, aber heiß


----------



## nickfan (5 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Sehr geile Fotos, danke


----------



## xinstead (6 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Der Körper ist jung geblieben, lecker.


----------



## Gandalf_73 (29 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Für ihr Alter....
Gerne mehr


----------



## Smurf4k (29 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Naja net so meins aber trotdem: Herzlichen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## crea (4 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Klasse Nippel


----------



## adrealin (7 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ja noch OK aber aktuell runderneuert! Hängetitten stehen im alter nicht von alleine!
Aber da Sie ja viel Geld geerbt hat, hat sich bei ihr einiges Körperlich geändert!
Früher hatten Sie sich noch über Menschen Öffentlich lustig gemacht wenn Die sich Runderneuert haben. Dadurch ist Sie ja auch bekannt geworden! Aber egal von der Bettkante würde ich Sie ach nicht schupsen.


----------



## Rambo (7 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

danke dür desiree
:thx::thumbup:


----------



## cllc6 (16 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Very hot.... good job


----------



## rossi69 (31 Mai 2016)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*



Frieda schrieb:


> ...für Ihr Alter ein Traum und so hängend find ich die net. Da schauen andere in dem Alter wesentlich schlechter aus. DANKE für die Pics.



:thumbup: sehe ich auch so


----------



## kloboy (2 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

:angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## LeoL0ver (7 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Naja, die hat es nötig. Hauptsache auffallen, um jeden Preis


----------



## texassummer (9 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

alle achtung


----------



## ray1811 (9 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Echt Klasse.


----------



## linu (10 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Der Titel passt noch nicht


----------



## dalliboy01 (27 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Noch ganz in Schuss für ihr Alter !


----------



## damien24 (3 Jan. 2017)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

hat sich super gehalten


----------



## dhaddy (4 Jan. 2017)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

ich mag ihre Glocken


----------



## Mischel1989 (10 Jan. 2017)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Besten Dank für die Bilder.


----------



## elxbarto4 (7 Feb. 2018)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

wow. tolle hängetitten


----------



## Rambo (9 Feb. 2018)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Ich finde sie Klasse!
:thumbup:


----------



## Mikey77 (10 Feb. 2018)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

für ihr alter ist die doch top!


----------



## hein91 (14 Feb. 2018)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Die sah irgendwie schon immer nach Transe aus


----------



## diba18 (15 Feb. 2018)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Geht doch !


----------



## Tittelelli (15 Feb. 2018)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*



hein91 schrieb:


> Die sah irgendwie schon immer nach Transe aus



immer noch besser als eine Gummipuppe zu Hause, wie bei Dir:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Horst33 (21 Mai 2018)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Sieht tool aus für ihr alter


----------



## rodmen (10 Juni 2018)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

tztztz die hängen aber ganz schön


----------



## BlackheartJenkins (19 Juli 2018)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Da muss man halt mit rechnen, wenn man sich die Titten einer reifen Frau anschaut  
Ich find sie echt heiß!


----------



## fullpower (25 Juli 2018)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Vielen Dank. :thumbup:


----------



## maturelover87 (19 März 2020)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

bin verrückt nach ihr


----------



## JoeKoon (21 März 2020)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Man oh man, vielen Dank!


----------



## mpahlx (26 März 2020)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Naja, bei der Bh-Größe hat die Schwerkraft schon was zu tun . Trotzdem finde ich hat sie einen tollen Busen, Papas Sohn hätte Spaß damit :WOW::thumbup:


----------



## setsch (3 Apr. 2020)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Für ihr Alter echt noch hübsch anzuschauen, aber ihre "Goschn" geht garnicht.


----------



## JoeKoon (3 Apr. 2020)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Oh man, vielen Dank!


----------



## G - P (20 Dez. 2020)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Besser ihre Titten wie ihre un.... Kommentare


----------



## qwrr (25 Mai 2021)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Vielen dank, sehr schön


----------



## paulnelson (11 Juni 2021)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Die könnte sie ruhig mal wieder raushängen lassen ...


----------



## Tittelelli (11 Juni 2021)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*



paulnelson schrieb:


> Die könnte sie ruhig mal wieder raushängen lassen ...



dann wird dir auch wieder einer abgehen:WOW::WOW:


----------



## mookmook (20 Juni 2021)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Sehr schön, Danke!


----------



## HicerShice (7 Jan. 2022)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Schöne Bilder


----------



## Black Rain (17 Jan. 2022)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Lecker:thumbup:


----------



## dalliboy01 (28 Jan. 2022)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

So schlecht schaut es aber nun auch nicht aus.


----------



## Hessel (9 Feb. 2022)

*AW: Desirée Nick zeigt ihre Hängetitten Deluxe x10*

Dankeschön


----------



## flieger6699 (10 März 2022)

Ich find sie hübsch


----------



## JoeKoon (12 März 2022)

Au weia...!


----------



## Kolly200 (13 März 2022)

Wirklich erstaunlich. Danke


----------



## lenny107 (14 März 2022)

gefällt mir


----------



## Richtblock (29 März 2022)

Für ihr alter sieht das aber noch gut aus


----------



## felix1971 (8 Okt. 2022)




----------



## seiler (9 Okt. 2022)

top shoot


----------



## capri216 (11 Okt. 2022)

Archie Tekt schrieb:


> Mußte das wirkich sein?


Gute Frage


----------



## Merkurius (13 Okt. 2022)

Danke sehr!


----------



## RudiNrw (17 Okt. 2022)

Hotte Tittenmilf)


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

RudiNrw schrieb:


> Hotte Tittenmilf)


Milf? Gilf! (G = Grandma)


----------

